# iphone and credit card



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I here you can use and iphone to receive payment via credit cards. Are any of you doing that? If so, is it working ok for you?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We use any phone to do that, including iphone.

Get the number and expiry from customer on the phone,
phone it in.

Simple enough. 
What application would we need from an iphone to simplify it more?


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i use paypal for credit payments...all you need is an email address. It works for me but i also don't get many clients that pay by credit. I don't have an iphone but i have a droid which is relatively the same..If i were to accept a credit payment i could do it it on the spot and at least confirm that it was recieved.


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've registered but haven't used it yet:
https://www.obopay.com


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, just talked to a credit card company and they said I could use a iphone. I didn't know you could use any phone.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

George Z said:


> We use any phone to do that, including iphone.
> 
> Get the number and expiry from customer on the phone,
> phone it in.
> ...


i am wondering if there's an app that you wouldn't have to call it in?


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

good point...i just checked on my phone and the Android market does have apps for this. If they do then there must also be one available for iphones as well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We can use any phone. I believe it's called something like dial pay. Customer gives me their number,punch it all in.Once the computer says "captured" I'm all done, money in the bank next day for visa,a little longer for master card & AE


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

There are several apps out for the iPhone that allows you to enter the CC info immediately, and see if the payment was accepted. Just do a search in the app store.

Not out yet, but squareup.com is the best Ive seen so far for phones. It allows you to swipe cards, so you dont make customers weary about writing down their info. Its all around safer to swipe. Squareup was created by the same guy who started Twitter!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow.... I've never heard of this app, is it secure at all?? Any of you guys have used this before? How much is it??? I really wanted to get a credit card terminal but the ones you get thru the bank are so expensive.. Could you guys give us more info???? Thanks...


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

https://squareup.com/

It's not out yet, but it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Bringing back an old thread...

Square is out of beta. I will be signing up for squareup.com when my merchant contract expires in January.

There are no contracts and no monthly fees.
They give you a free little swipe thingy that plugs into your Android device or iPhone. No more keying or calling stuff in. This looks much more professional and safer.
Works on Android and iPhone
Processing fee is 2.75% + 15 cents for each swipe (and 3.5% + 15 cents if you don't swipe, but key the information in manually)

Looks very solid overall and has gotten good reviews from users.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Personally I would prefer to pay with the card reader like square rather than having someone punching in my numbers. Quite a few apps otherwise that you can type in CC info without extra hardware.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Talked to a few folks actually using square. 

One issue seems to be with the reader itself. Apparently, it's a bit difficult to get it to read. You have to do multiple swipes a lot to get it to read.

Maybe they'll improve for 2.0 version.

The software is nice though.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Talked to a few folks actually using square.
> 
> One issue seems to be with the reader itself. Apparently, it's a bit difficult to get it to read. You have to do multiple swipes a lot to get it to read.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that has anything to do with how tiny the reader is?? Could be. 

Here are some good links to read on.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Also:



> 2.75% + 15 cents for each swipe and 3.5% + 15 cents if you don't swipe


Too expensive, for the so called convenience.
We have been charged less than 2% and hardsly any service charges for years now


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

George Z said:


> Too expensive, for the so called convenience.
> We have been charged less than 2% and hardsly any service charges for years now


Yeah, I do wish they had a volume based model.


----------

